
Show HN: Lunacy – Standalone Sketch Viewer for Windows - rustoffee
https://icons8.com/lunacy
======
rustoffee
Hey there!

My name is Igor, I'm the developer of Lunacy. I'll be here to answer your
questions regarding our new tool. I would also appreciate any feedback!

Please mind this is an alpha version and there are bugs here and there which
will be fixed with new releases.

These are the main features of Lunacy:

\- Opens .sketch files in Windows

\- Exports images

\- Inspects layers, measurements, styles, fonts, colors, etc.

\- Generates CSS for layers

\- Works offline

\- It's FREE

~~~
bryanrasmussen
hey just wanted to say it looks very cool so far.

~~~
rustoffee
Cheers for the feedback, Bryan!

Anything you would change/improve in this edition of the app?

